# Ring Sling Fabric Suggestions Please



## HikeMama (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking for fabric because someone is making a ring sling for me as a gift for someone. What type of fabric would you recommend and why? Linen? A knit? a stretchy synthetic? I'm also trying to find it in purple argyle if at all possible, so if you've seen it in a ring-sling friendly material, let me know. I'm thinking that I won't find it in anything but cotton though and I've heard that that's not good for slings. Thanks for your help..


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

I have the same question, so I'll be eager to see any answers from experienced sling-makers. I went to Fabricland today and was overwhelmed with the choices!

Are you looking for a summery sling or a cold-weather sling? I would like something lightweight for summer, and because my ring slings aren't the biggest (so something thin but strong would be useful). I would think that something non-stretchy would work...


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I made mine out of a woven linen like fabric. I found it was really breathable for warm weather & sturdy.

Just yesterday I was looking at someone else's ring sling & hers was made out of something with some stretch - she said she found it worked well but was more difficult to loosen than her non-stretchy ring sling.


----------



## HikeMama (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm leaning toward linen. I went to the sleepingbabyproductions.net (I think that's what it's called) website and researched fabrics there.


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Would something gauzy work? How about a cotton batik (I've seen some lovely colours on those, perhaps not purple argyle, but beautifully-dyed rainbows of colours)? Any other fabrics?


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

This is the fabric selection information page for SBP that I used when choosing the fabric for my sling. I went with a linen/rayon blend from Fabric.com and I love it!


----------



## MaryAnneMama (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi









I'm typically a lurker here, but would recommend a linen fabric - they are cool, comfy, and strong! A stretch sateen would work, but you don't want too much stretch or the baby will sag, and that makes it uncomfy for mama.

Right now Joann's is having 1/2 off of their clearance fabric, and most of them have at least several different linens - some are just gorgeous! On sale, they are $3.50/yd.








Enjoy!


----------

